# Beardie!



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

After seeing how friendly little Beardie's can be from my best mate Sach (xmash) I've decided to get one for myself!

the shop near me, Repco is just gonna make the viv and then I'll have a little beauty for myself!

However, since I seem to have reached an inappropriate weight I have made a deal with my dad that if I get a beardie I'll lose a lot of it (3st to be precise) in a year! 

My little beardie will be the encouragement I need, and I can moan to him about how hard it is lol.

Anyway...I better go clean up the house now ...in a bit of a state...bye for now. :whistling2:


----------

